# Odysee der Betriebssysteme



## Homie25 (28. April 2002)

Hallo habe da ein kleines Problem und zwar ist bei mir seit geraumer Zeit der Brenner im ***** (Lite-On 8/4/31). Das ist echt ein Prblem ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, habe Win2000 installiert und seit dem funzte gar nichts, davor hate ich Windows XP und es ging alles wunderbar. Immer wenn ich brennen möchte, dann sturzt der Pc ab und ich kriege einen Blue-Screen oder er fähr ohne zu fragen von selbst runter. Nachdem unter Win2000 der Brenner nicht funzte habe ich Win98 draufgemacht und ich konnte wieder brennen aber Win98 ist schwul also habe ich wieder WinXp draufgemacht (klingt wie eine Odysee ).Und es geht immer noch nicht habe schon mindestens 20 Rohlinge verbrannt . Kann mir jemand da vieleicht helfen? Ach habe ich fast vergenssen habe auch die neuste firmware installiert und es geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Pilldriver (28. April 2002)

du kannst ja mal ein Firmware update für deinen Brenner machen, dann müssten eigenlich die fehler behoben werden


----------



## Homie25 (28. April 2002)

Habe ich schon gemacht aber geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## goela (29. April 2002)

Dann werd schwul und verwende Win98 

Spass beiseite.
Schon mal überlegt, falls Du das Problem nicht beheben kannst, Dir Win98 parallel zu installieren und CD's eben mit Win98 zu brennen.
Wird ja nicht sooft vorkommen oder brennst Du jeden Tag ne CD?

Ist nur ne Notlösung, aber würde Dein Problem beheben und Dir den Kauf eines neuen Brenners sparen!

Welche Brennsoftware verwendest Du? Schon andere Programme getestet?


----------



## nils11 (29. April 2002)

*also...*

also spontan würde ich sagen, dass es am brennprogramm liegt. probier am vesten mal andere aus. denn vor allem nero macht unter 2000 und xp gerne mal zicken.

ansonsten würde ich mal auf der microsoft-homepage gucken, ob dein bernner unter 2000 oder xp überhaupt geht. denn es ist ja schon ein älteres modell.


----------

